# Grandfather's guns.



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

I thought I'd share a couple of pics. I'm in the process of bringing belongings back to the house after hurricane Harvey hit us. Tonight I unpacked a couple of my grandfather's guns. The same guns I learned on.

300 Savage with original box and a 284 Win. Savage.






































Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Good looking firearms there!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Very cool bud.


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

$47.50 for a lever action rifle. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

So cool to see something like that being kept in the family. Congrats man


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Very cool indeed, one of my last remaining uncles on my old manâ€™s side hunted with a savage 300 lever rifle just like that when I was a kid. He still has the weapon, a mean shooter!

Keep those guns safe and close to the heart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

1937 ????

Geeze...those guns are almost as old as I am.... Got a 300 savage myself...

Beautful guns...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Niiiice collection


----------



## skinnymeII (Jun 19, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Nitroexpress (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's really cool!

I'd be reading those old newspapers from 1937...was the Statesman as liberal then as it is now? 

Pretty rifles!

TH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> That's really cool!
> 
> I'd be reading those old newspapers from 1937...*was the Statesman as liberal then as it is now?
> *
> ...


Aw, c'mon, Martin..you know Austin is a 'college town'..Lotsa young folks..

Think it was Winston Churchill who said.....

_â€œIf you're not a liberal at twenty you have no heart, if you're not a conservative at forty you have no brain."
_

:biggrin:


----------



## Diapez (Jun 25, 2014)

Priceless treasures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr ike (Dec 15, 2017)

Those are beautiful . I wish I would have kept my 243 and 300 model 99s .Sometimes u do dumb things in your youth , like sell guns .


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

2cool.....hang on to them


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Still have my grandads .300 model 99, and my dads .308 version. The box is way cool.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I didnâ€™t snap to that .300 being the takedown version: theyâ€™d likely consider that to be some type of assault rifle if they did it now...


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Those old savage 99 are beast. I killed a 10 pt buck with my grandpa's 30-30 in about 1982. The gun is a 1920 vintage. It is now in my gun safe. We took it out at Christmas with some reduced recoil ammo and it still shoots like a champ. I plan on taking it out and killing a pig with it. SOON.

Your is a cool collection.


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> I didnâ€™t snap to that .300 being the takedown version: theyâ€™d likely consider that to be some type of assault rifle if they did it now...


Good eye!









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Cool breakdown, "bugout gun". Guns are never worth nothing! Look like some rust on barrel?

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------

